# The Happenings at SBC Today



## fralo4truth (May 21, 2013)

Do any of you follow the happenings over at sbctoday? Forgive me, but I have only within the past few years come to an awareness of the larger Christian community and heard of the struggle with Calvinism within the convention. I have followed with great interest some of the recent posts which have focused on the soteriological points that you would expect. Universal or limited atonement? Semi-Pelagianism or not? Inherited vs. acquired nature? I only recently learned of the John 3:16 conference that was held to address some of these issues.

Some of you are much more acquainted with this than myself. What do you think?

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Hamalas (May 21, 2013)




----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2013)

Kevin, the controversy is real and growing. Vitriol has marked both sides, as well as grace, at points. Some feel the desire to disfellowship all Reformed pastors; some would add the congregations these men lead to that expulsion; and some are willing to work with us. 

I am very grateful that (for now at least!) in our local Association, the men haven't come after us Reformed pastors. Our DOM has been very gracious and helpful to me and the other Calvinists I know. So it seems that here at least, there is an attempt at being "together for the Gospel." May that irenic spirit remain and increase. 

Re: the John 3:16 conference, Founders has had some responses at their site (founders.org) and if memory serves, there was some discussion here at the PB as well (you might do a quick search).

I write this as a pastor who was fired over Reformed theology from my previous church. I hope that my words are charitable and not stirring up strife among our brethren.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2013)

Kevin, sorry to post again (not trying to dominate the discussion!) but you might contact Joshua Wallnofer there in P'cola. He's a good friend of mine, a Calvinist pastor there in the PBBA (he serves Klondike Bapt. Church). He could likely give you some particulars about goings-on there *locally* -- he's a pretty sharp guy!


----------



## kodos (May 21, 2013)

Maybe if the Reformed guys are booted out of the SBC, they could form a Confessional Baptist Church


----------



## Steve Paynter (May 22, 2013)

The growth of Calvinism amongst the Southern Baptist is exciting, and can only be envied from over this side of the pond from within the Baptist Union of Great Britain.

The BU is the main Baptist denomination in England. Historically, it was formed from uniting the Particular Baptists and the new connection (i.e. evangelical) General Baptists. It is also the denomination Spurgeon and the MetTab famously left in the "Downgrade Controversy" over its minimal basis of faith. I see very little "Calvinism" left in the BU. Most Calvinistic Baptist Churches in England seem to be either totally independent, part of small groups, or perhaps part of the FIEC (Fellowship of Independent Evangelical Churches).


----------

